# sixteen going on forty



## hirondelled'hiver

On parle d'une jeune fille:
_she's sixteen *going on forty. *_

Je ne comprends pas la fin 

16 étant son âge, je suppose... Elle a l'air d'en avoir 40?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Par-là, on veut peut-être indiquer qu'elle paraît plus âgée, ou nettement plus "mûre" (... ou physiquement marquée), que son âge réel. Ce peut être aussi une allusion à la personnalité dont elle fait preuve, et qui ne semblerait pas en adéquation avec son âge physique.


----------



## Pie_sky

Oui, je pense aussi que c'est dit avec une intention ironique


----------



## Topsie

Ce n'est pas une question d'apparence physique... et oui, c'est ironique!
Voilà une discussion sur le même thème: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/16-going-on-30.676598/


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I think the meaning is "He's only 16 years old, but he's lived through experiences that have aged him beyond his years.", "He's been through more in his 16 years than most people of 40 have." I don't think it refers to his physical appearance.


----------



## misterk

Most commonly, the expression does not refer to the experiences a person has lived, but rather to a maturity, a sophistication, a world-weariness, a cynicism, etc, that would be more appropriate in a much older person.


----------



## SwissPete

misterk said:


> Most commonly, the expression does not refer to the experiences a person has lived, but rather to a maturity, a sophistication, a world-weariness, a cynicism, etc, that would be more appropriate in a much older person.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

And sometimes, for the rhyme, we say "...sixteen going on sixty."



misterk said:


> : Most commonly, the expression does not refer to the experiences a person has lived, but rather to a maturity, a sophistication, a world-weariness, a cynicism, etc, that would be more appropriate in a much older person.


Yes, but the person's maturity, etc. are due to his having lived through/experienced what he did; this was usually trying, especially emotionally so.


----------



## misterk

I most often hear the expression applied to a young person who affects an attitude, or tastes, that would be appropriate for a much older person. No connection to having lived through difficult experiences.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I guess we use/interpret it differently, then; for me, this doesn't mean that the young person is "_affecting_ an attitude, or taste, that...". To express this, I'd say "He's trying to act/to come across as older than he is." (and the affectation is obvious).


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Alors on a peut-être une façon différente de faire passer cette idée? 

_Elle a 16 ans, mais elle va sur ses quarante.... _

je trouve qu'en français, l'idée qu'elle paraît + âgée à cause de ce qui lui est arrivé, ne passe pas.

Plutôt: _elle a 16 ans mais elle en fait 40. 
_
Ou carrément: _on lui donne plus que ses 16 ans. _

_Elle a 16 ans d'âge, mais on lui en donne 40._
Mieux non?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Alors on a peut-être une façon différente de faire passer cette idée?
> 
> _Elle a 16 ans, mais elle va sur ses quarante.... _
> 
> je trouve qu'en français, l'idée qu'elle paraît + âgée à cause de ce qui lui est arrivé, ne passe pas.
> 
> Plutôt: _elle a 16 ans mais elle en fait 40.
> _
> Ou carrément: _on lui donne plus que ses 16 ans. _
> 
> _Elle a 16 ans d'âge, mais on lui en donne 40._
> Mieux non?



Oui, mais alors il y a (pour moi) la connotation de l'apparence physique?


----------



## Kajeetah

Et pourquoi pas simplement "elle a 16 ans, bientôt 40", ou ta première proposition en #11?
Que ce soit l'apparence physique ou la maturité, on comprend bien l'idée je trouve, pas besoin de détricoter l'expression, même si ça ne se dit pas en français!


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

_Elle a 16 ans, bientôt 40...._ pourrait se comprendre comme le temps qui va passer vite pour elle. 
ça laisse la porte ouverte à trop d'interprétations je trouve.

Moi si on me dit ça, je vais devoir réfléchir pour savoir ce que l'autre veut dire, et j'ai pas envie de réfléchir, j'aime comprendre tout de suite


----------



## Kajeetah

Ah oui le temps qui passe vite je n'y avais pas pensé...

Elle a 16 ans pour l'état civil mais dans sa tête elle en a 40
Elle a 16 ans mais la mentalité d'une femme de 40


----------



## ph_l

Comme je ne pense pas qu'il existe d'expression analogue en français, il faut être explicite: "elle a 16 ans, mais bientôt 40 ans d'expérience" serait moins elliptique que la proposition de Kajeetah, sans trop s'éloigner de la compacité de l'expression originale.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

I understand it differently than both misterk1 and ain't. I take it to be fairly neutral, meaning simply, "She's 16, but in no time, she'll be 40." You can take this literally or more figuratively.

I believe this quote is from a song in _The Sound of Music,_ "You are 16 going on 17 …" it takes on the meaning of "You're 16 but soon, you'll be 17." I understand it to mean this whether it is due to actual age, maturity, life's experiences, what have you.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aurais compris l'expression comme misterk l'a expliquée.

Extrait de cette page : 





> "X going on Y" is a common phrase in U.S. English. It's generally used to describe someone who's acting older than they are chronologically. You may also hear "Y going on X" for someone who is behaving in a manner that is stereotypically younger than their actual age. For instance, someone buying a flashy sports car at the age of 80. [...] Which is an extension of the simpler, literal, "X going on X+1" which just means that the X+1'th birthday is coming soon.


 Le titre français du film  13 going on 30 dont il est question dans l'article est _13 ans, bientôt 30_ au Québec et _30 ans, sinon rien_ ailleurs.

En gros, on dirait une femme 40 ans dans le corps d'une ado de 16 ans. Le contraire de_  retourner en enfance. _
Je préfère_  bientôt, _mais si tu le changeais  en_ presque ?  
*Elle a 16 ans, presque 40*.   _Il me semble qu'on a un peu moins l'impression du temps qui passe vite, non ?   

La ligne _You are 16 going on 17  _de _The Sound of Music_  a été traduite par  _Vous avez 16 et bientôt 17 ans_... je pense.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"The Sound of Music" quote is the source for this common phrase in English but the meaning has changed to be sarcastic and a bit negative.
Originally it meant a young girl trying too hard to be adult = take it easy, you are 16, nearly 17 you'll soon get your driving licence, be able to vote, join the military, get married, leave home ....  but take it easy and enjoy this interim period between childhood and adulthood.

16 going on 30, 40, 50, 60  is a very cynical, put-down phrase IMHO. An old maid with old ideas and values who jumped from 16 to 60 and has missed the best years of her life.


----------



## Nicomon

In my opinion, the saying "X going on Y" is more ironic than cynical. As read on *this thread* (and similar to the Wiki quote above) 





> In the expression _*to be x going on y*_,  the "x" is the person's actual age, and  the "y" is the age they act like.


  J'aime la suggestion d'archijacq :  _âge réel / âge virtuel_  (post 10).

Ce qu'on cherche, c'est le contraire d'un « _ad*u*lescent ». Un « adodulte », _quoi.
Plutôt qu'une adulte qui se comporte en adolescente, on a ici une adolescente qui se comporte en adulte de 40 ans.  
Adulte avant son temps.  Je continue d'aimer le tout simple :  _16 ans, bientôt 40._

_Une quadragénaire de 16 ans._


----------



## ph_l

Nicomon said:


> Je continue d'aimer le tout simple :  _16 ans, bientôt 40._



personnellement, je ne comprendrais pas une telle expression (FQ vs FF, je pense).



Nicomon said:


> _Une quadragénaire de 16 ans._


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Ce qu'on cherche, c'est le contraire d'un « _ad*u*lescent ». Un « adodulte », _quoi.  bien vu (même si je ne peux pas utiliser le mot)
_
Une quadragénaire de 16 ans._
Bonne idée Nico, comme... si souvent!

Sinon ce genre de formule passe très bien aussi: 
_Elle a 16 ans pour l'état civil mais *dans sa tête elle en a 40*_
_(_ça j'aime bien)


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

pointvirgule said:


> _Elle a seize ans mais elle n'en paraît que quarante._



Amusant mais alors là on s'éloigne  car elle ne peut pas être ironique à ce point, elle dit ça sérieusement en parlant d'une jeune fille qui s'est fait abuser sexuellement. Dans ce contexte, ça passe moyen 
mais j'avoue que j'avais oublié de préciser qu'elle en paraît 40 ans à cause d'une expérience de vie difficile. Ma faute!


----------



## Nicomon

ph_l said:


> personnellement, je ne comprendrais pas une telle expression (FQ vs FF, je pense).


  C'est pourtant une traduction quasi mot à mot de l'anglais.  Il me semble que si on comprend l'un, on comprend l'autre, non?
Cela dit, je ne crois pas que ce soit une question de FQ vs FF.
Des Français (de Paris et Toulouse) ont suggéré la même chose (mais avec d'autres chiffres) dans *ce fil* que Topsie a mis en lien plus haut.
Voir les posts 3 et 8.  

Mais bon, je suis contente que t'aies aimé ma « quadragénaire de 16 ans ». 



hirondelled'hiver said:


> je trouve qu'en français, l'idée qu'elle paraît + âgée à cause de ce qui lui est arrivé, ne passe pas.


  Je crois que j'avais zappé ce bout-là, que t'as écrit au post 11.
Je suis quand même étonnée que l'expression semble liée à son apparence, dans le contexte.
Ce n'est pas le sens habituel... enfin pas celui que je connais. 





> _Elle a 16 ans pour l'état civil mais *dans sa tête elle en a 40.*_


  Tu ne trouves pas ça un peu long ?


----------



## kervarker

Je trouve aussi que _16 ans, bientôt 40_ sonne bizarrement, et en tout cas ne rend pas l'idée d'une ado qui cherche à faire croire qu'elle a la maturité et l'expérience d'une personne de 40 ans

Je proposerais bien : _Elle a 16 ans, mais se la joue 40_


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

kervarker said:


> Je trouve aussi que _16 ans, bientôt 40_ sonne bizarrement, et en tout cas ne rend pas l'idée d'une ado qui cherche à faire croire qu'elle a la maturité et l'expérience d'une personne de 40 ans
> 
> Je proposerais bien : _Elle a 16 ans, mais se la joue 40_



Non en fait, c'est pas l'idée. Elle se la jour pas 40 volontairement. Elle fait plus vieille (dans sa tête mais ça se voit) parce qu'elle est marquée par la vie.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nicomon said:


> C'est pourtant une traduction quasi mot à mot de l'anglais.



Oui c'est justement pour ça que je me méfie toujours TOUJOURS de ce genre de phrases. Pour moi c'est toujours plus simple de s'en éloigner. Ceci dit *c'est un choix personnel.* Je déteste coller à l'anglais. Rendre l'idée me suffit (comme la quadra de 16 ans ). 
En fait, on s'en fout de l'anglais, le public français voit le truc en français. Il faut donc que le français soit joli, coule bien. Que ça sonne "écrit en français" si possible, et pas "traduit". C'est ma philosophie et ça marche 90% du temps: souvent, ils ne lisent même pas le texte anglais (pas le temps! sinon à quoi sert de payer un traducteur - je préfère le mot "auteur" - si c'est pour pas lui faire confiance? )... sauf s'ils ne comprennent pas bien le français, là ils regardent la VO pour voir ce qui cloche. 
Je trouve que c'est une bonne méthode et je l'applique moi-même quand je relis le texte des autres. Si rien ne m'accroche, ça coule. 

Et pour cette phrase, coup de chance: je n'ai pas à me soucier de la longueur  Merci nico d'y avoir pensé !! 

Bon sur cette expression, il y a plusieurs choix possible, merci à tous!


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit le commentaire en réponse à :





> personnellement, je ne comprendrais pas une telle expression


 J'ai présumé que si on ne comprend pas la traduction quasi littérale, c'est peut-être parce que la version originale  ne nous est pas familière.

Je me méfie aussi en général des traductions littérales, mais pas dans ce cas particulier.
Et si t'as cliqué sur le lien de Topsie, que j'ai remis au post 24, t'as vu que je ne suis pas la seule.

Si je dis  : _ Elle a 20 ans, bientôt 21._   Est-ce que ça te choque?   Moi, pas.   Je le comprendrais comme : _ She's 20, going on 21._
La tournure  _16 going on 40_ est la même, si on s'en tient à la grammaire.   Ce ne sont que les chiffres qui changent. 

J'avoue ne pas raffoler de : _Elle a 16 ans pour l'état civil mais *dans sa tête elle en a 40.  *_
Mais je sais même pas expliquer pourquoi.      Je préfère ma _quadragénaire de 40 ans_.
Ou des parallèles du genre :  _ 16 ans d'âge réel, 40 d'âge mental / virtuel / biologique. 
_
Cela dit,  la décision finale ne sera pas la mienne.


----------



## Bastoune

Littéralement, si quelqu'un allait bientôt fêter un anniversaire, on dirait que la personne avait _"seize ans, presque dix-sept." _ou "elle aura bientôt quarante ans" mais dans ce cas, on veut souligner que son attitude ou sa mentalité précède(nt) son âge chronologique donc je suggère, moi : "*On dirait que c'était une femme de quarante ans plantée/emprisonnée dans le corps d'une fille de seize ans.*"


----------



## Nicomon

Bastoune said:


> [...]"*On dirait que c'était une femme de quarante ans plantée/emprisonnée dans le corps d'une fille de seize ans.*"


  Salut Bastoune,

Cela ressemble à l'explication - qui ne se voulait pas une traduction - que j'ai donnée au post 18 : 


> En gros, on dirait une femme 40 ans dans le corps d'une ado de 16 ans. Le contraire de_ retourner en enfance. _


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

It means (for me) that, although she's only 16, life/her experiences (being a victim of sexual abuse, as hirondelle [finally] specified in #23) has prematurely aged her in her mind and in her appearance (haunted look, posture etc.) and  behavior (easily frightened, overly suspicious [of men])...


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"In the expression _*to be x going on y*_, the "x" is the person's actual age, and the "y" is the age they act like."

I couldn't trace where this quote came from (not attributed) but in some contexts it is correct : "16 going on 60" for example means she's only 16 but she behaves like an old woman of 60!  - very critical of the way she talks and acts!

But in the South Pacific quote it does* not* mean that; it means that she must be patient because she is nearly an adult and shouldn't jump too quickly to adulthood - still a teenager until nine*teen so enjoy it.
*
_(By the way in British, we would add "for" to this phrase and I prefer "getting on for 60" or "coming up for 60" to "going on for 60" - in the musical, I expect they left the "for" out because the extra syllable doesn't fit the metre of the music/song); but different dialects often use different prepositions e.g. different to/from where both forms are now accepted._


----------



## Nicomon

@ gulllaume.  Should you read my post (#20) again, you will notice that before citing the quote, I wrote : 





> As read on *this thread* (and similar to the Wiki quote above).


 If you click on the link leading to the thread, you will notice that Language Hound (I'm sorry that I didn't specify) wrote it in post #24 of said tread. 

This is the way *I* personally would have understood the expression, out of context.
Now of course, I understand it like ain'tt (post 31).


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Very sorry, nico! I didn't realise the quote was in that thread. "Read posts more carefully before engaging mouth" is my new motto.
But I didn't disagree with your comments - the key for me was the gap in ages and the 16 - 17 obviously is friendly, warning the teenager to enjoy their teens; whereas the 16 - 30 is critical of someone who has wasted the best years of her life and is *already* old "before her time".
And ain't ain't far off the meaning.

Apologies for that; I have been looking for a situation where it was possible to say that twice in the interests of semantic research!!!!


----------

